# Please help elbow skin problem



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a pressure callous. Normal for a lot of dogs.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Elliot gets callouses on his elbows. He likes to lie on the stone fireplace hearth. Our vet said to leave them alone as long as they don't bleed.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

You can try an orthopedic bed, they usually get them from lying on hard surfaces, they do have a cream to put on them, the callouses are normal and not anything to worry about.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Normal. In fact, you'll see many older dogs with them, and I believe they really do start forming around 5 or 6yrs, from what I've seen around here.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper is my first dog not to have those, but the one on your dog looks larger and redder than what I've seen. Could be the camera angle. Does it bother your dog?


----------



## Kenrisen (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all..
Thx for the reply..

its not bother my dog.
So it's not a skin problem?
but could I help him to remove his callous?
cause i afraid it will bigger than now


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How old is your dog? I think these are pretty much predictable when they are 5+. The older your dog, the more likely he will have this. 

My feeling is from the looks of the callous - you probably are not going to get the hair to grow back. The dogs get that from sleeping on hard surfaces and you generally see it on the sides that the dogs sleep on the most.

It doesn't hurt or bother the dog at all. I wouldn't worry about it. There are things you can put on the dogs elbows like bag balm (I think) which may help prevent it from getting bigger... or it will at least keep the skin from getting dry and itchy for your dog.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Coconut oil works wonders to improve the appearance and helps to keep it soft and prevent cracking/bleeding + it is edible.


----------



## Kenrisen (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all..
My goldie age is 2.5 years..
Now i try using a balm named levertran..
Wish that balm can heal my dog elbow.
I will report the result here..

Thx all...


----------



## athenasep9 (Sep 27, 2013)

Completely normal My previous golden had this and although it's not pretty, the vet said completely fine She said it was due to the way they go to lie down Elbows first!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Often when they lie down on hard surfaces they are trying to keep cool.
We bought a cooler bed 3 which my dog learned to love and I felt so much better knowing that when she flopped down she was being cushioned by the memory foam.


----------

